# CEU courses  - Power Point or slide



## Uncle Bob (Jul 14, 2010)

Ya'll ain't going to believe this!

I have been licensed in the State of Oklahoma as an Unlimited Building, Electrical, Mechanical, Plumbing Inspector; and am required to take 6 hours of CEU courses for each.

I took two Oklahoma CEU courses in June (Mechanical and Plumbing).

Well, I've been advised that the two courses I took will not be accepted; because the classes did not last a full 6 hours; and the instructor has had his State Instructor's accreditation suspended.

Here is the real news; sniff, sniff, weep, blow and wipe tears away; *he is the only Instructor in the State*. There are two listed, but, he teaches both.

All Inspectors, Contractors and Journeyman Electrical, Plumbing, and HVAC; licensed by the State are required to take these CEU courses to maintain their license. The State does not recognize and/or accept any other CEU courses (not submitted to the Board and approved) including ICC courses.

I have been approached to teach these courses; but, I don't have any lesson plan, power point or slide presentation. I would also have to be approved by the board along with my course. Seeing that a lot of contractors, inspectors, and journeyman's butts are in a bind; this shouldn't be a problem.

Does anyone know where I can get CEU course formats for these courses (and, no I can't us the former instructors). I can adapt them to Oklahoma requirements. The Board has adopted the 2009 I-Codes. Will pay, of course.

And, of course; because of this mess; mine and others licenses have expired. They did allow me to pay a late fee; and will renew the license "after" I can get the CEUs. Teaching the courses would be one way.

Looking for all four; Building, Plumbing, Electrical, Mechanical.

Help,

Uncle Bob


----------



## cda (Jul 14, 2010)

So you only inspect unlimited area buildings????

Sorry no power points, but does the state have certain curriculum or points you have to hit???

It looks like with all the universities up there that someone else should be teaching.

Is there a web site that shows their requirements????


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jul 14, 2010)

CDA,

1.  So you only inspect unlimited area buildings????

No, Unlimited Inspector's License; means I am licensed to inspect all catagories.

2.  Sorry no power points, but does the state have certain curriculum or points you have to hit???

No.

3.  It looks like with all the universities up there that someone else should be teaching.

You'd think; with a Technology School in just about every community; but No.

4.  Is there a web site that shows their requirements????

No specific requirements; just fill out application and ask the board for approval at monthly meeting.

Writing my own would take too long.  What I need is a basic format.

I like the CEU courses I take every year for my Texas Plumbing License.   They have a good over all course.  Update of Board rules and regulations; Safety, and code change update; given by Texas PPHC.

I'll keep searching the web; bound to find something.

Uncle Bob


----------



## cda (Jul 14, 2010)

So you can teach anything as long as inspection /code related, as long as you hit the hours and course is approved????


----------



## Mule (Jul 14, 2010)

I believe that you can come up with whatever course format you want, then the board approves your class.

Find out what they want as far as format.

Check your email.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jul 14, 2010)

CDA,

I really didn't want to go into a lot of detail; takes too long. What I'm looking for is a power point or slide show that I can adapt.

Here are the requirements;

*APPROVAL REQUIREMENTS FOR CONTINUING EDUCATION *
​
1. Presented material shall pertain to: 



a. For Electrical, All material and information presented for continuing education credit shall pertain to National Electrical Code updates. 



b. For Plumbing and Mechanical, Four (4) or more hours of material must pertain to code updates; two (2) hours may pertain to manufacturer’s installation. 



2. Continuing education unit requests shall be submitted to the appropriate licensing committee for approval prior to the course being conducted and shall include: 



a. Completed continuing education application form for each date or set of dates that constitute one class. Each class must be included on a different form. 



b. An agenda detailing the material to be presented in the course shall accompany the continuing education request. 



c. A brief summary of qualifications for each instructor shall accompany the continuing education request. 



3. Continuing education classes shall not be offered in less than two hour increments. 



4. Continuing education courses shall not be conducted in the licensee’s regular work place during normal business hours. 



5. Continuing education course offerings shall be advertised and open to all licensed licensees. 



6. An evaluation form furnished by the Committee, shall be completed by each person attending the course and shall be forwarded to the Committee. 



7. The sponsoring group shall be responsible for verification of attendance and shall submit sign-in sheets to the committee. For, Plumbing and Mechanical classes, the sponsoring group shall require a photo I.D. prior to sign-in. 



8. Any deviation from a committee approved agenda or change in instructors shall be approved prior to the presentation. Deviations identified during the seminar presentation shall be presented to the Committee at their next meeting for committee consideration and appropriate action. 



9. Committees shall be advised of any course cancellations.
​

Pretty basic stuff,
​

Uncle Bob
​


----------



## FM William Burns (Jul 14, 2010)

UB,

You want a nice Fire Pump Inspection & Acceptance tutorial?


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jul 14, 2010)

FM,

LOL, I wish; but, thanks anyway. I need a presentation for each; Building, Plumbing, Electrical, and Mechanical. Preferablly the 2009 I-codes and the 2008 NEC. I figure; I can add Board updates and safety to it without any problem.

I can't believe the State put the Inspectors, Contractors, and Journeymen in this situation.

Uncle Bob


----------



## packsaddle (Jul 14, 2010)

sounds like a great entrepreneurial opportunity for you.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Jul 14, 2010)

Question

How are you going to get your required CEU's?

Are you going to have to listen and maybe argue with yourselve?  

It appears a great big door of opportunity has just opened up for you where you will be able to share/teach what you are passionate about.

Good Luck


----------



## FM William Burns (Jul 15, 2010)

Got ya UB!  

Thought you were looking for topics/material for those disciplines that correlate with specific code requirements for each on a given topic for consideration for CEU’s accredited training sessions.


----------



## Inspector Gift (Jul 15, 2010)

UB, I agree with the MTLogCabin and the others...

Grab this opportunity by the horns and go for the ride!  You will enjoy it!  And many others will benefit from your experience and passion.


----------



## Bootleg (Jul 15, 2010)

Uncle Bob,

I took the 2009 Code update from this company.

They might be of some help.

Let me know, good luck.

Colorado Code, Consulting, Building Inspection, Building Design ...At Colorado Code Consulting

Main Office

4610 S Ulster Street

Suite 150

Denver, CO 80237

(303) 400-6564

Fax: (303) 693-0630

info@coloradocode.net


----------



## FM William Burns (Jul 15, 2010)

Yes, me too UB embarace the opportunity to provide your wealth of knowledge to all those potential sponges absorbing it and as only you can deliver.  Let me know when your available and I'll make sure to get you here in MI to share it.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jul 15, 2010)

I very sincerely appreciate ya'lls help with this. My initial goal; of course, is to obtain my CEUs and maintiain my licenses. I beleive you should never let any license and/or certification expire; because you never know when you will need them.

My first love has been and always will be Inspecting in the field, helping the builders and contractors with code compliance; and, given the opportunity that is what I prefer to do. Sharing what I know (what I think I know) and my experience is a close second; as should be evident by my attention to the old ICC BB and this forum.

My formal experience as an Instructor is limited to teaching in the Army, at the Advanced Combat Training Academy in Korea, where I taught map reading (with field exersice) to Officers and senior enlisted personnel; and, an adult learning course, teaching job seekers what to expect and how to conduct themselves at job interviews (night classes), at a local Community College.

Given the level of intellegent life here, or lack thereof; I'm not sure useful knowledge is very high on thier list of pursuits.

The courses I took were riddled with misinformation, very opinionated, and presented a negative view of the code changes (much like we do here    ); as opposed to providing updated factual information.

Given the initial tools to build on; I do believe that I could provide an interesting (they will stay awake), practical, and informative 6 hours of instruction.

That concludes my morning diatribe. Now, I shall clean dishes and bathroom; using of course the proper protective equipment.

Thanks again for all your help,

Uncle Bob


----------



## ewenme (Jul 15, 2010)

Uncle Bob:

If you have a high level of facility with Power Point, that would be the way to go.  I love doing them. If you want me to send you a sample, let me know. From the criteria above, it doesn't look like it would be too difficult to qualify you to teach. We just need to get you the teaching tools! Go for it!


----------

